# France what card do you use



## Andys (Apr 12, 2017)

Off to france in June, last couple of years we have had a problem getting the cards we used accepted in the aire toll machines, Barclay debit and credit, Halifax debit none would work. What cards do others use in these machines (successfully  ) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 12, 2017)

Caxton FX Currency Card or the Halifax Clarity Credit Card.


----------



## AllanD (Apr 12, 2017)

Halifax clarity card always works for us in France (and Spain) without any problems and good exchange rate.


----------



## witzend (Apr 12, 2017)

Andys said:


> Off to france in June, last couple of years we have had a problem getting the cards we used accepted in the aire toll machines, Barclay debit and credit, Halifax debit none would work. What cards do others use in these machines (successfully  )
> Thanks in advance



I've had the same problem with several different cards have had to get a French man to pay with his card and given him cash many times. But have one card in € which we think maybe better but have only got to try it a couple of times but it does work in motorway toll booths  but usually avoid payment by card if possible


----------



## ozzy1955 (Apr 12, 2017)

I use a Thomas Cook pre-loaded Master Card, never had any problems and you can check where and what you have used easily, Spain tolls would not take it tho so used Visa.
Happy motoring.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Caxton FX Currency Card or the Halifax Clarity Credit Card.



Although we use a Caxton card we've had it rejected at toll booths and automated fuel pumps.  We carry a Nationwide card as a backup.


----------



## Val54 (Apr 12, 2017)

Another vote for Halifax Clarity card, never had any machine issues in the last few years. The other trick that used to work at filling stations is to complete the transaction in the host country language and not ask for the translation, but we haven't needed to use that for ages in France.
Dave


----------



## jeffscarborough (Apr 13, 2017)

Halifax clarity card. No problems at all.


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 13, 2017)

.


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 13, 2017)

Same for us - Halifax Clarity except for when we forgot and used Barclaycard.

I can't explain why you might have had trouble with yours, other than maybe uk *debit* cards might not work in toll booths? It used to be the case years ago that people generally had trouble with cards in France, but I think those days are past.


----------



## Andys (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi all thanks for your replies, our cards have always worked on road tolls - though we tend to try and avoid  those tolls. I remember last year our cards would not work at Le touquet and Hornfleur, finished up changing notes for coins with others on site.


----------



## Andys (Jun 27, 2017)

Just to update just back from 3 weeks in France Halifax Clarity worked a treat thanks for the info
Andy S


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2017)

*Card*

Did you use the card much ,did you find benefits using it?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2017)

Gordon,

The main thing you need to be aware of on the Halifax Clarity card is that when you use it for fuel it shows as pending / reserved the maximum amount allowed until the actual amount you`ve spent is taken from it.

It varies from pump to pump but can be anywhere between 88 euros and 149 euros each time  :rolleyes2:

We didn`t go for a huge credit limit on the card because we only use it for fuel then we can use the automated 24 / 24 stations which don`t like the Caxton FX card.

We had an unexpected breakdown / repair ( 1500 euros ) whilst in France last time and we used the Halifax Clarity card to pay for it.

We then found that because some of the fuel stations / places are a little slow at taking their payment the pending / reserved fuel amounts added to the repair bill took us up to the credit limit on our card    :scared:

We sorted it by ringing up Halifax and paying a " lump sum " off our balance which was credited instantly and then meant we could continue using it for fuel.

We will probably now increase our credit limit " just in case " for future trips abroad.


----------



## witzend (Jun 27, 2017)

I had it explained to me this year that the reason that these machines reject some cards is that the machines can,t connect with the bank to be sure of funds. I asked a girl in a French service station why she could take money from my card and the pump wouldn,t that was her explaination (perfect english)


----------



## IanH (Jun 27, 2017)

Saga Visa Platinum, good rate on Euro conversions too.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jun 27, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Gordon,
> 
> The main thing you need to be aware of on the Halifax Clarity card is that when you use it for fuel it shows as pending / reserved the maximum amount allowed until the actual amount you`ve spent is taken from it.
> 
> ...




We got caught like that earlier this year - had to go on lorry side of pumps €888+ pending - I didn't realise what was happening and thought we had been scammed. Luckily I had a large credit card limit so that didn't cause a problem. 

Are you aware you can actually OVERpay your Clarity card. Quite easily done if you use internet banking. It also means you won't get any charges if you want to withdraw cash from ATMs. 




Another one to be aware of if you use Santander 123 card in Spain you cannot go to the counter to withdraw cash - you can only use the ATMs - as I found out when the ATM we wanted to use was out of order and I had no cash.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jun 27, 2017)

runnach said:


> I have a 123 card, have used it before to withdraw funds from a Santander branch is France.
> 
> Sorry, should have said in Spain . (edited now to Spain). The manager was adamant that we couldn't use it. Actually happened in 2 Santander banks - I'd used it on previous trips so maybe it's changed - this happened about 2 months ago.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 27, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> We got caught like that earlier this year - had to go on lorry side of pumps €888+ pending - I didn't realise what was happening and thought we had been scammed. Luckily I had a large credit card limit so that didn't cause a problem.
> 
> Are you aware you can actually OVERpay your Clarity card. Quite easily done if you use internet banking. It also means you won't get any charges if you want to withdraw cash from ATMs.
> 
> ...






We have an intense hatred of credit cards after an incident back in the 80`s which saw the wife get arrested and social services called to take our 18 month old daughter into care, i was down south in my wagon at the time and could do nothing.

To cut a long story short it was entirely the banks fault and they accepted full responsibility for the mistake, we received a serious 5 figure compensation payment.

So  ................  if it wasn`t for the fuel situation abroad we wouldn`t bother with a credit card at all.

When we rang the Halifax to pay the lump sum customer services tried numerous times to get us to increase our limit.

We politely declined and said we was happy with it as it was, they then passed us over to a manager who also tried to get us to increase the limit.


----------



## oppy (Jun 27, 2017)

We use our Lloyds platinum mastercard and have never had a problem. We have 2 credit cards, he other is a Tesco one but only use them on alternate months for one fuel fill just to keep them active, this keeps them handy for those "what if" moments too.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jun 27, 2017)

We use a Post Office MasterCard for paying whenever we need to use a card and for getting money from ATMs when abroad and it has never failed us.

I believe some banks charge for using their cards overseas but there is no charge with the P.O. card.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## REC (Jun 27, 2017)

We use the Santander zero card for tolls and fuel when they won't accept Caxton or Fairfx per paid cards. This has not let us down and we have a direct debit set to pay full amount each month so I don't get charges. It's a good backup.


----------



## Val54 (Jun 27, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> Are you aware you can actually OVERpay your Clarity card. Quite easily done if you use internet banking. It also means you won't get any charges if you want to withdraw cash from ATMs.
> 
> Another one to be aware of if you use Santander 123 card in Spain you cannot go to the counter to withdraw cash - you can only use the ATMs - as I found out when the ATM we wanted to use was out of order and I had no cash.



Have Halifax changed their operation, when we got our first Clarity card a few years ago, we were told that their internet banking system wouldn't allow foreign use. I haven't tried it recently when abroad and I dare say that using a VPN might fool it, just wondered if anyone has?
Dave


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 27, 2017)

I have accessed Halifax internet banking from both France and Spain without any problems.


----------



## Andys (Jun 27, 2017)

The laird said:


> Did you use the card much ,did you find benefits using it?



We planned to go down to Med so used tolls with no problem then used it for Aires no problems also for supermarket 
All in all although not a regular user of Credit Cards we felt it was worth using and will use it next year. We will pay of card when statement arrives so hopefully there will be no charges
Thanks Andy


----------



## David Morison (Jun 27, 2017)

I have an Autoroute toll electronic tag, costs a little extra if you include the small annual charge but is quick and efficient and charges your account directly - very convenient


----------



## hank (Jul 6, 2017)

*No problems ever with Visa credit/debit cards*

We have travelled extensively through France, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Luxembourg, Spain - until recently on 2 wheels, now on 4 and have never had a problem with ordinary British credit cards ( a vague memory of a sticky patch about 10 years ago with the earliest pay at the pump machines once ...)

Originally had a Goldfish mastercard but have used Visa credit/debit for many years

Card of Choice Nationwide Select (no fx fees and is my internet bank so always easy) backup plan Nationwide debit cards and a Co-op Credit Card

Toll booths a doddle, only once  got stuck at Ouistreham with aire not recognising our (or any other british card , small queue in front nut a nice frenchman fellow motorhomer came over and used his card, collecting the 10 euros from each of us with a grin (expensive I know but handy). Next time, no problems at all.


----------



## Phil10 (Jul 6, 2017)

We have used Revolut very impressed


----------

